# Double bimini Twist



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey guys i was in the flyshop today and they where talking about tying a double bimini twist for connecting 2 pieces of backing together. I understand and know how to tie a standard 1 loop bimini twist. They tried to tell me how to tie a double 2 loop bimini twist but i got lost. I thought i would be able to google it and come up with some good instructions, but i can't seem to find anything. Can any of yall explain this to me, or have a link to a good site. 

Thanks
Casey


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I tie a bimini twist, and then use the twist to tie a surgeon's loop when I want a loop to loop... usually I tie a bimini twist and then albright it to the fly line since that's about as fast for me as trying to undo the loop and put another line on.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

*double bimmini twist - ***?*

It's all in the nomenclature. It's doubtful that 2 people's "double bimini twist" means the same thing. I read your question, but my double is different and also different than Skinny's.

I use double bimini twists for class tippets when fishing offshore:
Leader 6 ft 50# with surgeons loop ------ bimini in 15# class with surgeons loop (skinnny's descripsion) ----- 20" 15# ----- bimini ----- albright special 60-80# bite or wire (4" to 12")

Thus, the 15# tippet starts with 2 biminis (double bimini). To strenghthen the loop-to-loop of 50# to 15#, I tie double loops with the surgeon's loop using the bimini loop (turn 1 loop into 2). I feel the double loop is better than a single loop.

For backing to backing, a loop-to-loop is a good connection. Bimini-to-bimini is fine (2 biminis=double). You could also make is 2xloop-to-2xloop by tieing surgeons loops in each bimini loop.

Or better yet, just buy enuf backing to start with.
Lots of words for not much info.

Scott


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Casey, You might wanty to check out Lefty Kreh's new book on tying knots for fly fising. It is accompanied with a DVD. I ordered my from Feather Craft and got it in a couple of days. This should help answer your question. 

Chris


----------

